

Cisco posts kit to empty houses to dodge NSA chop shops - boynamedsue
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/03/18/want_to_dodge_nsa_supply_chain_taps_ask_cisco_for_a_dead_drop/?mt=1426694168077

======
winslow
If they really wanted to dodge the NSA they wouldn't have released a press
release about this let alone tell everyone about it. Sounds like a stupid PR
stunt to me.

------
raesene9
I'm sure that Cisco doesn't really think this would stop a targeted attack (as
others have said, they've doubtless got insiders who can point these things
out), but then they've got to try and do something to reduce the inevitable
consequence of the Snowden Disclosures, which is that any organisation who has
reasons to not want "Five Eyes" agencies to have easy access to their systems
will have a strong incentive not to use hardware and software which could be
intercepted and backdoored in this way...

------
secfirstmd
Oh come on...So i'm guessing we are to assume the NSA doesn't have an insider
electronic or human threat who can find out where these "empty house" packages
are being sent and intercept that way?

How much money does the USG pay to Cisco per year? The fake shock of so many
US companies who have been collaborating with the NSA for years is grating.

------
breakingcups
This reads like an Onion article.

If they're that concerned, they should deliver them themselves using their own
personnel. And wait until that process gets compromised..

------
ris
Translation: Cisco have now just completely gotten in bed with the NSA and the
kit is backdoored before it even leaves the factory. There is no way the NSA
would stand for someone as big and "establishment" as Cisco to get away with
this sort of raspberry and Cisco desperately need _some_ positive coverage to
try and earn their trust back.

